

Steve Jobs Stopped at Japan Airport Over Ninja Stars, SPA Magazine Says - bdfh42
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-09-14/steve-jobs-stopped-at-japan-airport-over-ninja-stars-spa-says.html

======
__david__
Apple claims this is a made up story:

[http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20100914/qotd-the-
ninja-t...](http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20100914/qotd-the-ninja-
throwing-stars-they%E2%80%99re-for-my-friend-larry-ellison/?mod=tweet)

------
hernan7
Maybe a made-up story to find out who is leaking info to the press?

[http://www.fakesteve.net/2010/02/just-for-the-record-i-am-
no...](http://www.fakesteve.net/2010/02/just-for-the-record-i-am-not-running-
around-new-york-in-a-top-hat.html)

------
secret
I desperately want for this to be true. It's too awesome not to be.

------
ynniv
The title of this article is a garden path sentence!
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garden_path>

------
mars
i've always known that steve is a ninja. and of course they deny, he's
undercover.

------
klbarry
Apple is enormously popular in Japan - I wonder if his temper might affect
sales.

